# Can't connect to ftp



## GalaxyWarrior (3. November 2005)

Hi, in der Schule verwenden wir ein Programm über welches die Schüler verwaltet werden. Die Schüler werden dort beim einloggen mit ihrem FTP Laufwerk Verbunden, was als Normales Laufwerk, über das Programm Webdrive im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt wird. Nun gibt es aber manchmal eine Fehlermeldung:


```
Can't connect to ftp://192.168.0.10, Negativ login response: 421
Connection not allowed, 421 Connection not allowed
```

Dieser Fehler ist jedoch weder so richtig Rechner- , noch Benutzerabhänig. Mal ist es der eine Rechner, mal ein anderer. Hat einer eine Idee worann das liegen könnte?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kenn Webdrive nicht.
421 sagt ja nur aus, dass der Service nicht verfügbar ist..... und dass kann viele Gründe haben.
Z.b. könnte der Switch eine Macke haben..... andere Hardwarefehler schliesse ich jetzt mal aus, da das Problem ja nicht einen bestimmten Client betrifft.
Es könnte aber auch z.b. sein dass die Verbindung serverseitig getrennt wird und clientseitig nicht korrekt wieder aufgenommen werden kann.
Ich würde also mal probieren ob es was bringt, wenn Du die idle-Time am Server höher stellst..... also die Zeit, bei der der Server die Verbindung bei Leerlauf trennen soll.
Gleichzeitig solltest Du dann aber auch die max. Connections entsprechend höher stellen..... da sonst evtl. nicht jeder eine Verbindung zum FTP aufbauen kann (too many Users).

Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (3. März 2006)

So, also irgendwie will das alles nicht klappen. Eine funktion zur begrenzung der User gibts es in der Serverkonsole überhaupt nicht. Was aber auffällt ist, dass auch ein neustart des Clients nichts bringt. Nur wenn der Server wieder neu gestartet wird kann sich der Client der den fahler hatte wieder einloggen. Und ich meine einen kompletten Reboot des Servers. Neustarten des FTP genügt nicht.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

